# Piranha lost some teeth, lips purple/red color???



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

My spilo lost 4 teeth on one side of his mouth and it is like purple red color all around his lips. I noticed he lost a front tooth yesterday but the color was not there then. It is almost like it is bruised. It is real bloody looky on the lip where the teeth were. Has anyone ever seen this with tooth loss. Oh he was chasing a fish I put in there earlier also. Girlfriend has the camera or I would take pics.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

yea this actually just happened to my spilo too. he's broken quite a few teeth he is always attacking something. i treat my water with salt and put the temp to 86 and within 2 to 3 days they grew back. he lost 4 teeth on the bottom and his lip looked bigger then normal he is doing good now though.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like he smacked into something while chasing the fish.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The last time I looked at him last night was about midnight. The teeth were still missing and there was no sign of new ones in his lips. I checked on him this morning around 9:00 and they are fully protruded and never look like they were gone!!!!







That is amazing in 9 hours time he completely regained 3 teeth!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not that I doubt you but you know how amazing this topic would have been backed with pics. I've never seen missing teeth on p's but then again i dont really look either.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would have snapped some pics but the "wife" took it with her and does not get back till thursday. I will throw another fish in and maybe he will knock a few more out LOL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just add some salt boost the temp and allow some time for him to recover. Untill then i would feed only f/t fillets so he doesnt keep reinjuring himself.

I would just add some salt boost the temp and allow some time for him to recover. Untill then i would feed only f/t fillets so he doesnt keep reinjuring himself.


----------

